# IH 606 Power Steering



## gomert (Mar 2, 2011)

I just purchased a IH 606 and when turning the wheel while moving slow it is making a whining noise. Can anyone help with what I should check? Got a shop manual on the way but any help would be great!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! My first guess would be a wheel bearing. I assume everything including the steering mechenism is greased?


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

First thing is to check your hydraulic oil. If it's milky get rid of it and use nothing but CNH hytran of Master-tran. Check filter, sounds like pump is cavitating. Repeat CNH hytran or Master tran.
caseman-d


----------



## bustercattle (Jul 13, 2012)

how do you check the hydraulic fluid in this?


----------

